
The Art and Science of JavaScript Games - luccastera
http://www.sitepoint.com/print/art-science-javascript
======
boucher
While this is pretty cool, it's been done before in a much better way:

<http://www.abrahamjoffe.com.au/ben/canvascape/>

Making shapes in CSS is almost definitely the wrong way to go, especially when
canvas is available in Firefox, Opera, and Safari. Throw in Google's VML
translator, and you get Internet Explorer support too.

------
iamwil
Nice to see someone attempt it, just to see if it can be done. But all trends
seem to indicate that canvas tags will become regulars in browsers, as well as
faster javascript engines...

